# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  pigtail MMCX για Orinoco pcmcia

## alex1

Παιδιά, ξέρει κανείς που θα βρω pigtail MMCX για pcmcia orinoco/lucent που να καταλήγει σε N-TYPE male? και σε καλή τιμή;
ευχαριστώ!

----------


## alex1

ίσως αυτό που ψάχνω να λέγεται mc card και όχι mmcx
μπορείτε πάντως να δείτε φωτογραφία του εδώ:

http://www.elx.com.au/images/products/full/lucpign.jpg

----------


## minoas

*** Achille: Απαγορεύονται άμεσες αναφορές σε καταστήματα ***

----------


## Achille

Μπορείς να ψάξεις σε κάποιον οδηγό αγοράς, όπως αυτόν που υπάρχει στο wiki (και το link του είναι στην υπογραφή μου).

Όντως αυτό που ψάχνεις για Lucent-Orinoco λέγεται MC-card -> N type.

----------

